# Check my calcs?



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello all! First time doing wire sizing calc for primary and secondary wiring off a 115 kVA transformer. Here's what I have- could one of you confirm to me that I got it right? Im pretty confident that it is correct, I just wanna make super extra sure before I install . 480V panel feeding a 115kvA transformer: OCPD size 175A Wires: (75 C) 3x 2/0 hots, #6 EGC Conduit size 2" XFMR feeding 300A breaker on secondary: Wires: 4x 350s (3xHots, 1xN), #2 EGC System bonding jumper and jumper to building steel: also #2 Conduit size 3" Look OK? Thanks!

Oh yeah, secondary panel is 120/208!


----------

